# New BT PID from mecoffee



## Norberto (Oct 5, 2015)

This looks like a promising competitor to the Auber; has anybody here tried it yet? I was seriously considering an Auber for my new Silvia (installed by the vendor), but this new one from mecoffe ( http://mecoffee.nl ) has several advantages like BT, controlled by a smartphone/tablet app by mebarista ( http://mecoffee.nl/mebarista/ ), hidden inside chassis and cheaper! The only downside I find at the moment is that it does not support iOS, only android, and I am an iOS user. I have not been able to find much about it online as far as reviews.


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

I like the idea of this instead of the Auber Kit. But my main issue if any would seeing it's installed or place inside the casing would heat from the boiler transfer to the unit over time and end up damaging or killing it. People who like their PID's hidden love this and yes price wise is very very tempting. I have the other advantage of having droid phone tablets etc. Would make the Silvia a better machine over the SDTP esp with the temp increase/decrease. But seeing which every machine I buy it'll be new and do not really want to temp the gods of Murphys law and go and void the warranty on a Silvia by slipping in this unit as well.


----------

